# Please help...no eggs



## fortzehr (Jun 22, 2013)

This is my first fall/winter with chickens. I have 13 hens, 6 that were laying eggs a couple weeks ago, but now I'm not getting any. I figure my other non-layers should be starting to lay anytime. I think they are approx. 25-27 weeks. They are Easter eggers. Why I'm I not getting eggs from the others? Please help!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Are they getting the 14 hours of daylight they need? Mine have stopped laying since they started their molting earlier this fall and now with the short day time hours, they've gone on vacation.


----------



## fortzehr (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a light in their coop?! How long does molting last?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Molting can last anywhere from 7 - 12 weeks, supplemental light does not work instantly either and can take 8 weeks to kick in if you didn't start the light as soon as the daylight length changed. The Easter Eggers are late bloomers and may not lay this winter, if they do count yourself lucky. Just keep providing the ideal laying conditions (proper feed, calcium, fresh water, 14 + hours of light) and they will eventually lay again.


----------



## fortzehr (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

My Easter Eggers slow down in laying in the fall, and stop in the winter. The other hens will lay once in a while in the winter.


----------

